# BMW Adds Complimentary Airport to Welt Transport!



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

BMW European Delivery Department just replied by emailed, saying we must go through Log In Out in order to get reimbursement. Just send them the receipt as soon as we return.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

mason said:


> BMW European Delivery Department just replied by emailed, saying we must go through Log In Out in order to get reimbursement. Just send them the receipt as soon as we return.


So the question becomes: Do I use Rolf for 50 Euro, and no refund, but get excetional service, or pay 75 Euro for a ride to the Welt with a refund at some time in the future? :dunno:

For me the answer is simple Rolf and service, wins. Refunds are for people that know the cost of everything and the value of nothing.  BMW would bo better to just issue vouchers as does MB so the customer can chose to go to the hotel first, or the factory first, and all transportation is covered either way. What is on offer is a huge improvement over the map of the public transportation system and directions on how to use it that previously was offered by BMW. For some of us old heads, remember the direction after getting off the rail transport, walk through the park push the buzzer at the gate and someone would come and let you in to the plant.  Friemann was so much more an intimate setting. :yikes:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

M FUNF said:


> So the question becomes: Do I use Rolf for 50 Euro, and no refund, but get excetional service, or pay 75 Euro for a ride to the Welt with a refund at some time in the future? :dunno:
> 
> For me the answer is simple Rolf and service, wins. Refunds are for people that know the cost of everything and the value of nothing.  BMW would bo better to just issue vouchers as does MB so the customer can chose to go to the hotel first, or the factory first, and all transportation is covered either way. What is on offer is a huge improvement over the map of the public transportation system and directions on how to use it that previously was offered by BMW. For some of us old heads, remember the direction after getting off the rail transport, walk through the park push the buzzer at the gate and someone would come and let you in to the plant.  Friemann was so much more an intimate setting. :yikes:


Well said.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

M FUNF said:


> So the question becomes: Do I use Rolf for 50 Euro, and no refund, but get excetional service, or pay 75 Euro for a ride to the Welt with a refund at some time in the future? :dunno:
> 
> For me the answer is simple Rolf and service, wins. Refunds are for people that know the cost of everything and the value of nothing.  BMW would bo better to just issue vouchers as does MB so the customer can chose to go to the hotel first, or the factory first, and all transportation is covered either way. What is on offer is a huge improvement over the map of the public transportation system and directions on how to use it that previously was offered by BMW. For some of us old heads, remember the direction after getting off the rail transport, walk through the park push the buzzer at the gate and someone would come and let you in to the plant.  Friemann was so much more an intimate setting. :yikes:


You mean when the buzzer at Freimann was working?

For me, Rolf is great, but I will pick free from now on since I think I've gotten about as much out of Rolf as I can get. I have a sneaking suspicion that this reimbursement stuff is a temporary arrangement until they actually get all of the specifics of their own shuttle service worked out.

-MrB


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> You mean when the buzzer at Freimann was working?
> 
> For me, Rolf is great, but I will pick free from now on since I think I've gotten about as much out of Rolf as I can get. I have a sneaking suspicion that this reimbursement stuff is a temporary arrangement until they actually get all of the specifics of their own shuttle service worked out.
> 
> -MrB


+ 1. Agree on all counts.

I appreciate BMW ED offering this. It is generous, and the details will be sorted out.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Having just returned from my 1st ED I can tell you Rolf and the service he provides is top shelf. He and I discussed this new Shuttle Program that BMW is offering, Shuttle from the Airport to the Welt if you take delivery the same day. I just received an email from my friend Rolf and he informs me that the Shuttle Service does incorporate a fee of 70 Euros. I have called the ED phone number and also emailed requesting info and shuttle cost directly from BMW as I'm sure some members will want to hear it from BMW directly. As soon as I do, I will pass it on. Let me say this though, even if there was no charge, Rolf's service, his genuine concern,his love of BMW and his knowledge of the area are beyond any free shuttle program. He went out of his way to help me, in every which way possible. I was so overwhelmed by his kindness and help that I tried to give him an extra 10 Euros, and he kindly refused, he would not take it. Rolf is a true gentleman and a part of the ED delivery that one would truly be foolish not to utilize.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Email him at [email protected] You will not be sorry !!!


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

I used log in out Shuttle service when doing ED last year since Rolf can't take 5 ppl with his car. The lady met us at arrival and we walked to long in out office to take the van. I had good experience with the service since the lady is very helpful and offering many tips in driving and getting around in Munich. 
If the service now is free then it's even better!! I am sure I will use them again!

Jason


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Be advised, Rolf also has his friend that assists when necessary and when available, which is most times. I only add this as Rolf absolutely went above and beyond to make my trip enjoyable and his love and knowledge of BMW is invaluable having worked for them starting in 1968. As we made our way to the airport at 7/a for my trip home, we went by the tunnel and traffic was stopped as was the highway. Rolf made his way around on side streets and still got me there in 35 minutes. He then wheeled my bag right to the ticket counter, outstanding !!!


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Kanuck said:


> Even if not picking up car immediately, you might use anyway, as Welt is much closer to city centre than the Airport.


I guess you could take the free shuttle to the welt then hop on the subway to downtown....

My early morning ride from Marienplatz to Olympiazentrum is a total blur.


----------

